# The Cost of E-liquid vs other liquids



## Gamma (12/12/14)

So while filling up my car and almost crying at how much it cost...It made me think.

1 Liter of petrol : ~R14
1 Liter of milk : ~R13
1 Liter of coke : ~ R15
1 Liter of beer : ~ R25
1 Liter of brandy : R140
....
1 Liter of premium E-liquid : R 11 666, 66 (Five Pawns used as reference)
1 Liter of local E-liquid : R4 166.66 (Avg price of ~R125/30ml)

Suddenly filling up my car with petrol does not seem so bad.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

Great comparison @Gamma - I love stats like these - thanks

Only difference is that your car guzzles down that petrol far faster than we do the e-liquid 

But point taken nonetheless. Lol


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great comparison @Gamma - I love stats like these - thanks
> 
> Only difference is that your car guzzles down that petrol far faster than we do the e-liquid
> 
> But point taken nonetheless. Lol



Pretty sure I can give my car a go at consumption... Sometimes haha.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

Lol nicely done @Gamma one way to start off a wkend. now how do i convert diesel to make it vapable lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

I do think our juices are overpriced.

I mean I can get a bottle 10 year old single malt for around R300, the price of my favourite juice.

Don't tell me it costs anywhere near R200 to bottle that 30mls of juice. Then allowing 50% (which is very generous) in the distribution line to get to R300. 

But hey, I do like the juice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

At least our local retailers, that I buy from at least, get their prices comparative to intl. pricing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

Nicely done @Gamma ...this reminds me of another very expensive liquid 

http://i0.wp.com/the-tech-guy.net/wp-content/uploads/printer-ink-too-expensive.jpg


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

I have a selution to that problem... walk and vape more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (12/12/14)

DIY e-juice!

My own mixes coming out to about R30 / 30ml, using the average of 20% percent flavouring.

= R1000 / litre

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

The most expensive ingredient is the nicotine, of course. i think they will increase tax on it, bring it into the scope of so-called "sin tax." But then again, what you said about brandy and whisky. 

Somehow that makes me feel like going out and buying an expensive brandy or something - even though i don't drink. btw, why aren't there good craft brewer beers available here? 



> So while filling up my car and almost crying at how much it cost...It made me think.


A lot of what you earn by your labour is spent on petrol.


----------



## Gamma (12/12/14)

Cat said:


> The most expensive ingredient is the nicotine, of course. i think they will increase tax on it, bring it into the scope of so-called "sin tax." But then again, what you said about brandy and whisky.
> 
> Somehow that makes me feel like going out and buying an expensive brandy or something - even though i don't drink. btw, why aren't there good craft brewer beers available here?
> 
> ...



That may be true. But what about the 0mg nic juices? I only know of one stores in SA that charges less for 0mg than those with nic in?
But lets not complain. Someone might see this and increase their prices even more.


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

i didn't think of that. What a rip-off. :-// 

Reminds me, Five Pawns serious marketing vid for their new juice. Professional marketing. 

oh well, i got mods, will get one or two more, and wrt to ejuice, as long as we can get nicotine, DIY cannot be stopped. i mean if/when govt "regulates" manufacture and retail. Vegetable glycerine will always be available, propylene glycol too i suppose (someone ordered it from Dischem) and if flavourants were impossible to get, we can make NETs and cinnamon, ginger, vanilla,...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Cat said:


> The most expensive ingredient is the nicotine, of course. i think they will increase tax on it, bring it into the scope of so-called "sin tax." But then again, what you said about brandy and whisky.
> 
> Somehow that makes me feel like going out and buying an expensive brandy or something - even though i don't drink. btw, why aren't there good craft brewer beers available here?
> 
> ...



Plenty of good quality tasty Craft Brewers all over South Africa, in all styles from Belgium Wit to Chocolate Stout and everything in between - just google

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> But lets not complain. Someone might see this and increase their prices even more.



If they do, stop buying from them. Simple. 

Thanks to the voice the Internet gives us, consumers no longer have to play nice.


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

johan said:


> Plenty of good quality tasty Craft Brewers all over South Africa, in all styles from Belgium Wit to Chocolate Stout and everything in between - just google



Thanks. i don't even know what pale ale, lager, pilsener and so on are. i know what stout is - or what it's like, rather, and i know that is what i don't want - sour and thick. So i have to do some "homework" first.


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Cat said:


> Thanks. i don't even know what pale ale, lager, pilsener and so on are. i know what stout is - or what it's like, rather, and i know that is what i don't want - sour and thick. So i have to do some "homework" first.



Shoot your questions, been doing home craft brewing for the past 15 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> So while filling up my car and almost crying at how much it cost...It made me think.
> 
> 1 Liter of petrol : ~R14
> 1 Liter of milk : ~R13
> ...


Great way of looking at it, would love to see the cost of inkjet printer ink against these numbers


----------



## Cat (12/12/14)

@johan, thanks! i'd thought of asking but figured let me do a bit of homework first.
Ah, yes, first question: the craft brewers typically/generally would not be using "alternative grains"? (i see that rice and other stuff is commonly used by big companies - seems kind of sacrilegious.)
i'm getting some idea of what i would look for, roughly, just to narrow it down a bit, before i start trying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Great way of looking at it, would love to see the cost of inkjet printer ink against these numbers



It's in my post above, but the image was too big so it's only a link 

At that time (2012) it was $5654/litre so around R65000/litre


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Cat said:


> @johan, thanks! i'd thought of asking but figured let me do a bit of homework first.
> Ah, yes, first question: the craft brewers typically/generally would not be using "alternative grains"? (i see that rice and other stuff is commonly used by big companies - seems kind of sacrilegious.)
> i'm getting some idea of what i would look for, roughly, just to narrow it down a bit, before i start trying.



Most "All Grain" brewers use funny stuff like i.e: rice hulls to act as a filters for clarifying their beers. There are actually only 2 type of beers: 1. Ales and 2. Lagers. the only difference is type of yeast; Ales = top fermenting yeast (and also the oldest style) // Lagers = bottom fermenting yeast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (12/12/14)

Gamma said:


> Pretty sure I can give my car a go at consumption... Sometimes haha.


My Kayfun on Hana, is doing it to me 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Just did a quick calculation, if I do an expensive style Craft Beer, it will cost me maximum R16 per Liter.


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/14)

free3dom said:


> It's in my post above, but the image was too big so it's only a link
> 
> At that time (2012) it was $5654/litre so around R65000/litre


I missed that, sorry man... hectic day. That stuff is scary expensive, would love to know who dreams those prices up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/12/14)

I think it's all in the chemistry , started out on 12mg nic (mostly tobacco flavours) to curb the craving ... now less than three weeks later got a sample pack @ 6mg nic and I am sucking the flavour up like it's no tomorrow .... but you know what , I would much rather be spending my money on a rich , enjoyable experience than on stinkies .... 

fast forward 20 years from now , you will have hundreds if not thousands of different flavours , even better ways of delivering the flavours and most likely the tobacco industry will be dead (let's hope). Vaping is the way of the future , but then again the internal combustion engine has been around a while , with a lot of advances in that scope being silenced by petroleum companies .... change is only as good as the people fuelling it (pardon the pun).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Daniel said:


> I think it's all in the chemistry , started out on 12mg nic (mostly tobacco flavours) to curb the craving ... now less than three weeks later got a sample pack @ 6mg nic and I am sucking the flavour up like it's no tomorrow .... but you know what , I would much rather be spending my money on a rich , enjoyable experience than on stinkies ....
> 
> fast forward 20 years from now , you will have hundreds if not thousands of different flavours , even better ways of delivering the flavours and most likely the tobacco industry will be dead (let's hope). Vaping is the way of the future , but then again the internal combustion engine has been around a while , with a lot of advances in that scope being silenced by petroleum companies .... change is only as good as the people fuelling it (pardon the pun).


As long as big business (oil, tobacco etc.) has it's influence on politics like it does, change is minimal.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

no come on . dont get all conapiracy theorist on us
..


----------

